# What is this?



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm taking apart a 2000 Yamaha C50 TLRY and came across this item. It looks like an audible alarm. I don't have a shop manual and this part isn't on yamahas part list. It looks like its pig tailed into the wiring.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

U r correct!!!!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. Do you know where I can order a new one?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Anywhere online or a yamaha dealer.. 
I would test that one first as a new one is around $90 if i remeber correctly


----------

